# iPad 4ème génération acheté en Australie et prix HT ou TTC ?



## Olivier.w (24 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour,
Je part dans 2 semaines en Australie et je voudrais en profiter pour m'acheter le nouvel iPad 4ème génération.

Quelqu'un peut me dire si les prix sur l'Apple Store en Australie sont HT ou TTC ?

Merci d'avance.

Olivier


----------

